# Solved: Call of Duty 1 Error!



## psaros (May 21, 2006)

Hi. This was copied from my Gamespot Call of Duty forums post so it may be a bit choppy.

When I start CoDMP.exe (normal or safe mode) I get this error (and yes, this IS the best memecats pic):










Whether I select yes or no, the program starts as usual, the CoD logo appears, saying Loading, then I get the black screen before the menu is supposed to popup. But instead I get the XP crash message, "CoDMP.exe has encountered an error and needs to close. Please contact Microsoft about this problem..."

This is what I've tried so far to fix the problem:

-Everything on the activision support page for the problem, "CodMP.exe crash" (page located here):
-Adding +set cl_motd 0 to the command line for CodMP.exe
-Meeting minimum reqs (I do)
-I have the latest video drivers
-I set my settings to 800x600 & 32 bit colors, and closed all background applications.
- I did NOT upgrade to 1.4 or 1.5 patch because I'd lose all of the servers and friends that I play with on1.3 ((to my knowledge))
-I uninstalled and reintstalled allcomponents.Nothing changed when reinstalled.
-I temporarily turnedoffmy firewall.Nothingchanged.

This appears to bea program error; my internet connection is fine,and Ishouldn't get in a connection error any way when Ihaven't even started the program.

What should I do...


----------



## gaftop1 (Jul 20, 2003)

uninstall, go to your c: , programs, call of duty folder, delete it. go to start, search, all files and folders, type call of duty, delete everything that shows up. restart. reinstall.worked for me.


----------



## psaros (May 21, 2006)

That worked, thank you.


----------



## gaftop1 (Jul 20, 2003)

Your Welcome


----------

